# i.d help please



## beagle pup (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2017)

Morrow Mountain type 1 made from tough metaquartzite.


----------



## dtala (Mar 5, 2017)

I'll bet that Indian said a few choice cuss words trying to knap that stuff....


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice find. I've got a few like that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2017)

dtala said:


> I'll bet that Indian said a few choice cuss words trying to knap that stuff....



Yep. I knap it with big wooden billets.


----------



## dtala (Mar 5, 2017)

do you use a dogwood billet???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2017)

dtala said:


> do you use a dogwood billet???



Dogwood and persimmon.


----------



## beagle pup (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks guys for the ID help


----------



## apoint (Mar 13, 2017)

congrats, nice one..


----------

